# Slingshot for large hands



## Borderline (Aug 12, 2020)

As suggested I have large paws, could someone suggest a suitable frame for a newbie, preferably sourced in the UK?


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> I have large paws, could someone suggest a suitable frame for a newbie, preferably sourced in the UK?


I only know about Chinese slingshots... not sure if you can get those in the UK.

In my opinion, it's best to make your own... 99% of the time they work better than anything you can buy.

We have an excellent template/design section... choose one and have a go.

This is one I made recently. It is meant for large hands:

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/125154-pitbull/


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Many of the slingshots from Pocket Predator are suited for big hands and they ship to the UK .


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Natural tree forks come in an almost infinite range of sizes. And are generally available for FREE! (provided you live in an area that has trees)


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Since you're in the UK, you may find something suitable here:

https://proshotcatapults.com/catapults-slingshots

Another viable option may the "Rambone" slingshot:

https://gogun.de/category/en-tscs/en-rambone-2-tscs/


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Or make your own..








????


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Exactly. You will never be fully satisfied until you make (or modify) your own.

But if you are in a hurry, the common wrist-rocket is probably available all over the planet.










These cheapos can be excellent slingshots... just change the awful bands they come with.

Here is my wrist-rocket mod:

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/124382-fixing-an-old-friend/


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

My vote: Get a Uniphoxx from Wasp Slingshots.

It is a small frame, but everyone who shoots it, loves it. That includes some guys with very big hands. Shoot over the top (OTT) or through the forks (TTF), as you like. Fifteen fricking pounds! People shoot these in tournaments! You put your big thumb on one fork, wrap your big index finger on the other fork, and wrap your middle finger around the waist, just below the forks. Plenty of room. Great, secure grip.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Frame ergonomics are about how it holds. A small frame can be just as comfy and effective, sometimes even better. And I notice seasoned shooters tend to favour the smaller frames. I guess there might be other factors such as pocketability/ease of carry...

Having said that, one maker that does frames suited for big paws (because he has big paws himself) is Pocket Predator. Just take a look in their website to understand where he is coming from for each design (coz there are also frames designed specifically for smaller hands/junior shooters) then see what you can get from Proshot UK. I believe the link has already been shared above. Note however that the Proshot versions are almost always cast and coated Aluminum.

As for small frames that big hands can shoot comfortably, I won't even go there coz the list might be endless!

Other than Proshot, a few other UK based makers off the top of my head that you might research (in no particular order) are Gamekeeper, Romany Customs, Pride Products, Matt Redding's Hedgerow Hunters, Catty Shack, Wasp (a few of them more expensive than the others)

Enjoy your frame... whatever you get it won't be your last.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> Uniphoxx from Wasp Slingshots.


----------



## Borderline (Aug 12, 2020)

Thanks for the many suggestions. I have bookmarked a Uniphox already, the satin black looks funky, but I'll scoot around and see what's available.
I have the tools and materials to make my own - just need time!.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Another option is Hegarty Slingshots. You can find them on ebay and facebook.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2380057.m570.l1313&_nkw=hegarty+sling&_sacat=0


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

While you are looking at Wasp slingshots try the delta wing, fits my big hands very well  Also as KawKan says just because you have large hands does not mean you need a large slingshot, I have large hands and enjoy shooting a variety of frame sizes


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

The Pocket Predator polycarbonate HTS was the second commercial frame that I bought when I got back into slingshots several years ago. I now have ~1 1/2 dozen frames and the HTS is still one of my two all-time favorites. It works very well with my XXXL size hands. If you want a UK sourced version of the PP HTS, Milbro offers two different size cast aluminum versions of it.


----------

